# Muskie Trolling Lures



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just getting started in Muskie fishing. What are some good lures to start off trolling with? I think im going to start at westbranch.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a post I made last year sometime should answer most of your questions.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=127556


----------

